# Torrox Costa Pharmacies with lateral flow testing



## Topcat33 (Aug 18, 2021)

Hi

Are any of the pharmacies in Torrox Costa or nearby carrying out lateral flow tests for certificates to fly back to UK.

Thanks in advance


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

There is private clinic called Centro Medico Torrox Costa, Avd America Bloque 88. English spoken. You need to book in advance: www.centromedico24.com or phone 952 53 03 57. Several in Nerja at around 35 euros.


----------



## Topcat33 (Aug 18, 2021)

Joppa said:


> There is private clinic called Centro Medico Torrox Costa, Avd America Bloque 88. English spoken. You need to book in advance: www.centromedico24.com or phone 952 53 03 57. Several in Nerja at around 35 euros.


Thanks Joppa


----------

